# Mouse Emergency!!



## Pixielator (Jul 22, 2012)

Me and my husband were outside and saw one of his cats outside with a mouse in her mouth. I got her to drop it and realized that it was still alive, we caught it and have it in a container with air holes and aspen shavings. Its bleeding a lot for a mouse, and I didn't see it, but my husband said he saw a gash in it's side. Theres probably nothing we can do, but I wanted to post something incase there is some slim chance that we can save it. For a pet mouse, I'd think that you would bandage it up, but obviously since this mouse isn't tame at all, I don't know if thats possible without getting bitten or without it escaping into the house (again). So any advice? I do plan on finding a mouse forum and posting something there, but I don't know how much time it has so I wanted to post something somewhere asap. Any help, very appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

Sad part about cat injuries is cats have some very powerful bacteria in their mouths, most animals die from secondary infections rather than the wound itself.

Only thing I could think is some neosporin without painkiller. Some kind of antibiotic ointment like that to prevent infection.


----------

